# Pelvicachromis Identification and Behaviour Advice?



## Rhaethe (Apr 29, 2010)

Halloo all.

I will preface that I am trying to snag photos of the fish in question. However, they are still wary of cameras 

Was hoping that perhaps a detailed description could help someone nudge me on the right track, though, while I try to snap a pic.

I acquired two Pelvicachromis yesterday afternoon. They were wild caught, and other than "Wild Caught Pelvicachromis" there was no other label. I obtained what I think are one male and one female.

Male: Strong black stripe that completely bisects the fish laterally, including through the caudal fin. The spine also has a black stripe. The back is an olive-brown. The upper portion of the caudal (tail) fin has black spots and is colored with orange-red and I think yellow. The bottom half of the caudal is translucent-ish, no spots I don't believe. The pelvic fins are clear, but do have a light (almost electric) blue sheen around the edges. Gill plate underneath the black stripe is a faint yellow/green maybe some blue?. I wish I could get more specific than just this, but he is very reclusive.

Female: Stripe that bisects laterally, but is not as dark. Also a dark spine. Dorsal is translucent, but appears to have some edging of yellow/white/orange. There is a single spot on the dorsal. The caudal fin is rounded and translucent, upon closer inspection it appears that the body stripe "may" also extend into the caudal, but it is hard to tell. Her gill plates underneath the stripe are also yellow-greeny hued. The pelvic and anal fins are also translucent with the blue iridescence. Her belly has a hint of pink / peach instead of purple. In the store, it was darker, but not much.

The behavior is ... interesting. The male was the first to stake out a cave and darken up. Sometimes the male lets her in the cave network. The first night he kicked her out frequently. Now, they appear to cohabit the cave network without issue with only the very infrequent spat. The male appears to be very dominant. The female "appears" to "lay on" things when she is out and about, in that she'll prop herself on a rock, sandhill, or driftwood at an angle, head pointing upward. Occasionally, the male will come out and hover over her. I have seen her go completely still and drift as if dead when he does this. Not all the time, but I have seen it.

Neither have colored up to the extent that I've seen any pelvicachromis pictures. They simply got "darker" and there are places where there's a hue that "promises" color, but there's no actual "real color". They are maybe 2 and 3/4 inches long. Maybe less. Hard to tell. hey are also more lean and long than football shaped, although the female is *slightly *shorter and pudgier.

Instinct tells me they are still juveniles and won't come into their "color" until later. But I am not sure.

I am also unsure if the behaviour between the pair is something I need to get into the middle of or just leave alone.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi did you look at the species profiles here??? it can help because it's quite hard to identify a fish just from a description.
xris


----------

